# Honda generator took a swim and now won't start



## barryvabeach (Sep 6, 2010)

My FIL asked me to check his Honda EB3500X - it has the Honda GK240K1 engine. Last year we had a high tide that got to the generator and it has been sitting since and I was asked to look at it this last week. It had lots of rust and white grime ( I am guessing salt from the water ) and it was not seized, but it would not make a complete turn of the starter rope. I have no idea what I am doing, but eventually got the head off and found about a 1/2 cup of dusty white grime - which was the problem that kept the engine from turning over completely. I cleaned it out, and it can now turn over with out any problem, I got a new head gasket and spark plug and reset the valves. The carb was totally rusted and shot, so my goal was not to even hook up the gas tank, but to try to get the engine running on starter fluid for 60 seconds or so, just enough time to see if the generator itself was working, if yes, then buy new carburetor and other things that had gone bad. When I pull the rope it turns and seems to spit out the starter fluid as a mist out the carb. I took off the spark wire and stuck a screwdriver in the end and let it sit near a engine stud and saw yellow sparks when it turned over. Any suggestions about what to try next? PS, checked the oil alert, and that is working fine. I don't know how high the water got, other than that it did get into the exhaust valve ( which I lapped)


----------



## jerome007 (Aug 11, 2010)

Are you trying to start the engine with the carb removed and just using starting fluid? Not sure if that will work at all as the carb also regualtes air intake, not just fuel. I suppose you could try shooting the starting fluid directly into the spark plug hole and seeing what happens. If this still doesn't work then you'll have to rebuild or buy an new carb. Honda carbs aren't cheap, probably around $100 or so. Somethimg to consider in a water damaged machine. Did the other magnets and coil part of the generator get wet too? Are those parts in good shape?

Having dealt with engines that have gotten wet before, you must make sure every last drop of water is removed from it, otherwise it will not run. Was there water in the oil when you drained it?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Have you checked the compression?

The engine should fire off a prime with or without a carburetor. You need compression, spark and fuel for the engine to fire off. Without a carburetor, if the engine starts, it will run way too fast, as long you keep feeding it enough fuel to continue to run.


----------



## barryvabeach (Sep 6, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestions. I put the carb on and opened the butterfly valves and sprayed starter fluid into the carb. Wasn't sure how much to spray since I didn't even bother to hook up the gas tank. I am definitely getting compression - when I first set the valves I used the nm numbers as inches, and set the valve clearance way too high and could hardly turn over the engine. I have reset the clearance, and can still feel the piston compressing the air as it approaches TDC. I haven't done anything with the generator side other than to take off the stator and rotor and clean the brushes , which I describe below if you want to learn how not to do things. I also opened the red plastic control panel just to look inside, and I didn't see anything with obvious signs of damage, though I didn't take it apart.
I figured it would be tough to diagnose all the electrical issues from sitting in water, so the easiest thing was to try to get it running long enough to see if the generator could power a halogen lamp - if not, I would tell my FIL is was toast and offer it up on Craigslist for parts. If I could get it to power a lamp or two, it would be worth the $90 for the carb, $40 for the brush holder, and the other gaskets etc. to see if I could get the engine running. My next plan of attack, unless someone has another suggestion is to take off the flywheel and see if I see anything wrong with the ignition system, it may have some obvious corrosion on it which is messing up the timing, and I will check the air gap. I was also thinking of trying to use some other power source to turn the engine and use that to check the generator, but I haven't got any good ideas on that.




I managed to break the brush holder when taking out the stator, then reglued it perfectly with JB weld let it set a day and it was good as new, then broke it again putting the stator back on, only to find out there is a screw that I should have removed to take out the brush holder. My other adventure was I found out a great way to remove the rotor w/o any special tools was to take off the stator, then bang on a piece of wood I held up against different parts of the head for about 10 minutes while trying to remove the head and the rotor just fell off, though I caught it before it fell to the ground. After its swim most of the bolts were pretty well rusted on.


----------



## Klasboy22 (Jan 24, 2012)

*Honda generator eu3000*

Hi
Can anyone help me. I have a Honda eu3000. It is one of there top of the line units. It was under water for 2 days. It is all dried out now. Motor is stuck.
I know the Honda motors are bullet proof. What is the best way to free it up.
I was told to take the plug out and squirt marvel mystery oil in. And let it sit.
I know one of you guys is a Honda expert. Please help.
Tommy


----------

